# Dog's throat slashed in grooming accident



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Just make sure your groomer has all the emergency info they need.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/story/2012/04/27/bc-doggroomer.html


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

narci said:


> Just make sure your groomer has all the emergency info they need.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/story/2012/04/27/bc-doggroomer.html


"In two other cases - one in Seattle, the other in Hawaii - dogs' ears were allegedly cut off and then glued back on by the groomer, presumably in an attempt to cover up what happened."

Yikes!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

OH.MY.GOSH!!!! just makes my resolve to do ALL grooming myself, that you VERY much!!!
poor babies...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Stories like this make combing out matts in a full coat seem..not so bad 

That's just awful!

I remember the ear story.

Kara


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh, that is absolutely horrible! I don't think I would trust that groomer with a scissors in her hand either! I had not heard the stories of groomers trying to glue ears back on. Our Havs have such thin ears, I would think they would be easy to cut if you were in a big hurry and not watching what you are doing VERY carefully. 

I would worry about taking my dog to a groomer that tries to shove a lot of dogs through in a day. I would think fatigue would set in too, and there would be a higher chance of accidents. Scary.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I think I prefer the grooming salons that have the windows in them where you can watch the dogs being groomed...but not sure it shows everything. I don't like the idea of the groomer after hearing all this, there are some horrible YouTube videos out there. It bothers me when the vet takes them back where I cannot see what is going on. 
I will groom mine myself. 
Poor dogs cannot talk...it is sad to think about things like this.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

OMG, this has totally freaked me out now. I was complaining because the shaved the bridge of my dogs' nose; now i'm glad they didn't cut off her ears and glue them back on! I guess i got away lucky.

Grooming has become big business. I was surprised when I took my labradoodle to one of the big chains for grooming when i couldn't get in with my regular groomer before a vacation; they charged $120 and I was just having her shaved down for summer! Unfortunately my old groomer retired and I'm now on the search for a new one that I trust for my 2 furbabies.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

OMG! This is terrible. Thank God I groom them myself and use comb guards!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

That's by far the worst grooming injury I've ever seen. I can't imagine how that could've happened...the slash is a lot wider than the standard width of a clipper blade. The only thing that comes to mind is that the skin buckled, - what happens with dogs with really loose skin and the groomer doesn't stretch it out, or is matted so the skin is actually wrinkled up from the matted hair, or rushing the groom, but still that doesn't explain how bad that laceration looks. 

The dangers of grooming goes both ways and although this dog unfortunately had to live through a horrific injury, many groomers have been maimed and disfigured by dogs they attemped to groom, including one of the managers in my area, who had one of his fingers eaten by a wheaten terrier. This just goes to show how bad a business model of making groomers groom as fast as possible is - unsafe for both dog and human. Shame!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Tuss said:


> OMG, this has totally freaked me out now. I was complaining because the shaved the bridge of my dogs' nose; now i'm glad they didn't cut off her ears and glue them back on! I guess i got away lucky.
> 
> Grooming has become big business. I was surprised when I took my labradoodle to one of the big chains for grooming when i couldn't get in with my regular groomer before a vacation; they charged $120 and I was just having her shaved down for summer! Unfortunately my old groomer retired and I'm now on the search for a new one that I trust for my 2 furbabies.


Tuss - you should feel better about paying $120 for your large dog knowing that your groomer doesn't have to rush through your dog to make a decent living! That groomer probably gets about $60 for a miniature poodle now how many mini poo's in a doodle? OK, so if a small poodle weighs let's just say 10 lbs and the groomer gets $50 for it, and your doodle weighs 80 lbs to be fair you should expect to pay $400.

Rushed, exhausted, stressed out and underpaid groomers = injuries to dog and/or groomer!


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

how horrible!!!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Poor baby! I have to say though that I do trust my groomer implicitly with my two.


----------

